# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustanon and deca legit?

## 1006

Guys i have these two, can you check if they are legit pls?

I have Deca and Sustanon , however i dont have the bottles just the box..

----------


## 1006

And this is the Deca ..

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Second pic UGL, the first pic where is the amp??

----------


## 1006

is the deca legit? Yeah about that  :Smilie:  i left them at my bro's house will get a pic tomorrow.. from the box does it look ok at least ?

----------


## 1006

guys???

----------


## strongmann

like PBB said, the deca is UGL, the sustanon box needs a pic with the amp!

strongmann

----------


## 1006

excuse my idiotic question, but whats ugl??

from the sus box can you verify partially if its legit or not? will get the bottle as soon as poss

----------


## 1006

guys??

----------


## bbplaya21

ugl= underground lab

----------


## 1006

thanks dude!

erm, it doesnt sound good.. is it the real thing?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Get it tested, there are better UGLs out there.

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

there is nothing wrong with ugl and most of them do work. Although it does say Long anabolic effect, low androgenic dffect... means they cant spell :-), so if your source is reliable, test it out on urself, or spend 100 bucks get it tested..?

----------


## CYP400

heard it is a new company coming out of china.

----------


## eberasain

where and how do you get the gear tested? PM please

----------


## kobiack

> there is nothing wrong with ugl and most of them do work. Although it does say Long anabolic effect, low androgenic dffect... means they cant spell :-), so if your source is reliable, test it out on urself, or spend 100 bucks get it tested..?


i was going to mention that... kind of funny if you think about it. :Hmmmm:

----------

